# Outboard motor covers



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Birds try and build nest’s in the back of my yami 4s 115 every year. It’s about a weekly occurrence this time of year. I want to get a outboard motor cowling cover to stop the issue. Do I need to get one with specific vents for the air intake or are all of the covers on the market have enough holes to allow sufficient airflo? I haven’t had experience with cowling covers in the past.

Pics attached of the two different kinds I see.

I want it to be something I can just leave on and run with it on.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang no one has any experience with these?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy has one for his Yamaha and it does the job you're describing at keeping birds from building nests. But as far as I know there aren't any that would be suitable for leaving on all the time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, some operators in the tropics just use a t-shirt to cover the cowling. Air can pass through the t-shirt material to the cowling air intake. You could buy a nice Yamaha Cover and cut air intakes on the top of the cover. I have a Yamaha cover but not for a operating engine.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yamaha sells a run in place cover. Order online or better yet, from your local dealer. Clean and wax cowling real good, put on cover, let sit in the sun and your cover is bird flu safe.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

I am using a generic cover from Bass Pro. It works fine while the boat is stored in the yard to keep dirt and critters off the cowling. I would not tow with the motor cover on.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I take mine off to run , Leave on while out of water Wasps 
Spraying engine w wd40 helps ,then replace cowling My dad had a a johnson 150 w vents. He hot glued fiberglass screen material over vents ( inside)


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

This YouTuber I watch as one on his bass boat with a 225 that is always on.. not sure the brand tho. That logo is from a boat store over in Texas.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys I have found one for my motor that has factory graphics, now I just have to decide if $250 is worth it haha.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

The Yamaha engine covers are good for about a year and a half in the Florida sun. Once it begins to fail, you can take it to a canvas shop and have them replicate it using a higher quality (Sunbrella) fabric.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe an owl decoy?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Outerenvy.com, $119


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Outerenvy.com, $119


Thanks unfortunately they can’t do the Yamaha graphics that I would prefer.


----------



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

I can't speak to long-term durability as I put it on this season, but Outboard Covers & Accessories cover fits great in my Tohatsu 50. They seem to make covers for everything.


----------



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard-rigging-and-parts/engine-accessories/cowling-covers


----------

